

Show HN: iPhone/iPad Programming Book - asimjalis
https://leanpub.com/iphoneappbook

======
asimjalis
Excerpt from the preface: This book evolved out of a course on iPhone/iPad
programming that I teach in the Bay Area. The excitement level in the class
peaks when we are building apps. This book draws on the same energy: We are
going to build apps. And in the process of making our apps we will learn
Objective-C and iPhone/iPad/iOS programming. This book is dedicated to makers
everywhere. People who know the thrill of creating. People who create things
and release them.

------
PnuklOEvolu
Do I still have to buy a mac to program under apple or can I use my
Linux/Windows machine like all of the several hundred other better platforms
out there?

~~~
asimjalis
I have not done it myself but it seems possible using
<http://www.dragonfiresdk.com>.

